# Looking for original maker name



## norman vandyke (May 24, 2015)

This was my grandfather's knife. No idea how old it is. Steel blade and aluminum handle with bakelite(I think). I know some 30+ years ago he accidentally stabbed himself in the leg with it, so it is at least that old. This blade shape reminds me of a Schrade. The other is a machete that was my other grandfather's. From what I understand he brought it back with him from his tour in Europe during wwii. Obviously a machete. Just over 20" overall length. Handle broke of around 15 years ago. I think it had a canvas sheath but it is lost. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

You might have some luck finding out at least a general history of that machete more likely on a European knife forum. It looks to have possibly been mass-produced maybe for the crown to be issued to troops deploying to Burma just for example. That's just a grab ass theory. 

But unless that model skinner was made prolifically by the maker I doubt you'll get a hit on that. Most likely a individual knife maker who didn't produce many like that. These are just wild guesses based soley on my ample lack of experience and knowledge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You might have some luck finding out at least a general history of that machete more likely on a European knife forum. It looks to have possibly been mass-produced maybe for the crown to be issued to troops deploying to Burma just for example. That's just a grab ass theory.
> 
> But unless that model skinner was made prolifically by the maker I doubt you'll get a hit on that. Most likely a individual knife maker who didn't produce many like that. These are just wild guesses based soley on my ample lack of experience and knowledge.


I just wish there was a single identifying mark on either, which there is not.


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

The handle hardware on the sheath knife looks like a couple old Western brand knives I've got


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I just wish there was a single identifying mark on either, which there is not.



Most of the stuff made for governments had to be marked, but in the rush to equip British troops in WWII I imagine some protocols may not have been not observed. Again that's just a guess. That machete doesn't look like a 1-off to me.


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

Wonder is the skinner is a copy of this one- A Western....


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

Man that looks almost identical. Norman's knife has been sharpened many times that appears to be the only difference. Fooled me (not hard to do). Norman I think that mystery is solved. 

Colin is yours stamped anywhere? As much use as Norman's has seen the marks could just be worn off maybe?


----------



## norman vandyke (May 24, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wonder is the skinner is a copy of this one- A Western....
> 
> View attachment 79099


That looks almost exact. I think there's only one pin in the pomel and the blade is sharpened down a lot smaller but looks the same.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

Colin your knife has 37 layers of the bakelike and Norman's 26. Wonder if it's just a different model or as you say a knock-off.


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> That looks almost exact. I think there's only one pin in the pomel and the blade is sharpened down a lot smaller but looks the same.



That picture isn't one of mine. Once I compared his to the hardware on a couple Westerns I've got I went googling. The picture is of a knife in the Western Black Beauty line, Specifically a F39 Skinner. The made a number of other knives with the same type handle. Looks like the handle was aluminum and Black Micarta. Of the 3 Westerns I have, two are stamped pretty deep but one the mark isn't all that deep and could probably be removed with a little sandpaper pretty quick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Colin your knife has 37 layers of the bakelike and Norman's 26. Wonder if it's just a different model or as you say a knock-off.


I'm thinking just a different model of the same knife. I doubt my grandfather(old time rancher) would buy anything that wasn't of the best quality. Not that it isn't possible.


----------

